# Portale für die Blutelfen udn Drenai



## Shagya (8. Januar 2007)

Ich bin letztens mit meinem Hunter und so durch die Östliche Pestis gestiefelt, auf der suche nach dem kunden wo ich eine Q abgeben konnte, da bin ich über so ein Portal gestolpert. Das is oben beim Nordpassturm bei den Blutelfen. Man sagte mir das is eins für die Blutelfen damit die von ihrer insel runterkommen.

Aber sollen die Lowies dann durch das portal in die Pestilichen? Oder wozu is das teil denn genau?

Können allis später auch da durch?

Hab ich gehört es gibt noch so ein Portal für die Drenai!?

Wozu sind die?


----------



## Shagya (9. Januar 2007)

*räusper*

Hallo? hat denn keiner ne ahnung wozu dieses komische Portal ist?


----------



## Nalumis (9. Januar 2007)

Es gibt das dunkle Portal in den verwüsteten Landen, um in die Scherbenwelt zu gelangen, und das Portal in den östlichen Pestländern, um in das Startgebiet der Blutelfen zu gelangen. Das Portal ist nötig, da das Startgebiet technisch auf einem anderen Server läuft als die östlichen Pestländer (Ladebildschirm!).

Außerdem gibt es ein Portal von Silbermond im Immersangwald nach Unterstadt.


----------



## Shagya (9. Januar 2007)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Es gibt das dunkle Portal in den verwüsteten Landen, um in die Scherbenwelt zu gelangen, und das Portal in den östlichen Pestländern, um in das Startgebiet der Blutelfen zu gelangen. Das Portal ist nötig, da das Startgebiet technisch auf einem anderen Server läuft als die östlichen Pestländer (Ladebildschirm!).
> 
> Außerdem gibt es ein Portal von Silbermond im Immersangwald nach Unterstadt.




AAAha ...ok, also könnten praktisch auch die lowies mal ebend in den Pestlichen vorbeischaun^^

Ich mag portale, da kommt man immer so schnell von a nach b =)


----------



## buechse (9. Januar 2007)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das diejenigen, die sich BC NICHT kaufen, nicht einfach so im Startgebiet der BE rumwuseln sollen
Das wird mit dem Portal verhindert.


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

hm, und wenn das so is, wo isn dann das selbige Portal für die Drenai?


----------



## Nalumis (10. Januar 2007)

Das Startgebiet der Draenei ist von der restlichen Welt nur per Schiff zu erreichen. Wenn du als Nicht-BC-Besitzer mit dem Schiff fährst, erhälst du die Meldung, dass BC installiert sein muss. Probier es einfach aus, das Schiff legt in Auberdine ab (schon seit Patch 2.0.1).


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Das Startgebiet der Draenei ist von der restlichen Welt nur per Schiff zu erreichen. Wenn du als Nicht-BC-Besitzer mit dem Schiff fährst, erhälst du die Meldung, dass BC installiert sein muss. Probier es einfach aus, das Schiff legt in Auberdine ab (schon seit Patch 2.0.1).




Cool, mienst du den mittleren Steg? ui, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren *freu*


----------



## Fubbiz (10. Januar 2007)

will ja nicht zuviel verraten, aber ich würde mit dem ausprobieren bis BC warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

FubbizBlackhand schrieb:


> will ja nicht zuviel verraten, aber ich würde mit dem ausprobieren bis BC warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das sin aber noch mindestens 6 Tage ...wie soll ich das denn machen^^


----------



## Zidinjo (13. Januar 2007)

Kein plan Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen


----------



## hurb (14. Januar 2007)

bei den schwulen Nachtelfen ist doch genau so ein portal von ihrem Baum runter (Darnassus -> Hafendings) So eins wird das auch mal sein denk ich...


----------



## Duath (14. Januar 2007)

hurb schrieb:


> bei den schwulen Nachtelfen ist doch genau so ein portal von ihrem Baum runter (Darnassus -> Hafendings) So eins wird das auch mal sein denk ich...



Nein, man fährt mit dem Schiff dort hin, dann kommt wie bei anderen Schiffsfahrten auch der Ladebildschirm.
Wenn man BC nicht installiert hat, wird man, glaube ich, wieder zum Steg teleportiert.


----------



## Valkum (16. Januar 2007)

Wieso läuft das auf nem Andern Server?
Wie viele server hat dan ein Realm 1000? bei sovielen Ladebildschirmen.
Das ist ienfach Instanziert.


----------

